# leather dying advice needed



## rocketman (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a new old stock "PERSONS" seat in brown tan and I really need it black. Any successful dye products out there you have tried?


----------



## spook1s (Mar 28, 2012)

I know they make spray dyes... check the automotive supply houses. I used to work at a dealership when I was younger and they would buy it by the case to "spruce up" trade ins.
It always seemed to soak into the leather stuff better than vinyl. Make sure it's REALLY dry or you'll have a black behind.


----------



## twjensen (May 7, 2012)

Also wipe down before dying your untreated leather, with denatured alcohol to remove any all/oils from your hands and fingers, that ALWAYS will be on "raw" leather. The dye cant penatrate sweat or whatever transfered from your body (hands, fingers & and whatever else) oil.
It will leave an uneven, spotty finish. After the denatured alcohol evaporates, your good to go. If appling by hand and not soaking, apply in a circular motion, not up and down or side to side. This will help prevent streaks and lines.
I have never soaked my raw leather. Applying 1 coat at a time I can control the shade I am trying to achive. Look for a TANDY leather outlet in your area, the rattle can "new upholstry in a can" for a auto parts outlet is a good product IF you follow ALL the steps..the cleaning, priming ect..for me nothing beats the old method of working the leather by hand.
Good luck, more important, have fun


----------

